# Age of Billy Cook Saddle



## Islander (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I was curious if someone could give me an approximate age and price on this saddle. I just recently purchased it for trail riding and would like to know a little about it. I am unsure if it is an original Billy Cook or if it is Longhorn. The saddle has been used and has wear but also appears to be cared for. I’m trying to figure out if I got a steal of a deal or if I was scammed. Thank you in advance!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

The Texas Billy Cooks, although they are decent, are not the true Billy Cooks. The real ones are all made in Sulfur Springs, OK. You may still have a nice saddle, just not the true BC.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

You don't have a true Billy Cook because the real ones are made in Oklahoma and come with a certificate. LOL Mine says Billy Cook about 6 times on the entire saddle.


----------



## Islander (Jul 27, 2011)

Is your saddle a true Billy Cook then? This one does have Billy Cook stamped in a couple of other areas on it. This saddle has to be atleast 20 plus years old so even if it did have a certificate it would be long gone by now. I found the serial number (340 80) but am unsure what it means. This article I think answers my question. Looks like it maybe truly a Billy Cook  (30 or 40 years old that is )

Billy Cook Western Saddles | therealdealforhorses.com


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> The Texas Billy Cooks, although they are decent, are not the true Billy Cooks. The real ones are all made in Sulfur Springs, OK. You may still have a nice saddle, just not the true BC.


 
'Scuse me! That's Sulfur, Oklahoma! 'Bout an hour south of me!

And even the Billy Cook saddles that are made there these days aren't nearly as good as they used to be!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Islander said:


> Is your saddle a true Billy Cook then? This one does have Billy Cook stamped in a couple of other areas on it. This saddle has to be atleast 20 plus years old so even if it did have a certificate it would be long gone by now. I found the serial number (340 80) but am unsure what it means. This article I think answers my question. Looks like it maybe truly a Billy Cook  (30 or 40 years old that is )
> 
> Billy Cook Western Saddles | therealdealforhorses.com


 
Yes mine is as it also has Sulfur, OK stamped under it and it came with a certificate when I bought it brand new two years ago.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

dee said:


> 'Scuse me! That's Sulfur, Oklahoma! 'Bout an hour south of me!


Sorry about that! I should know better.

As I replied earlier, the Texas BCs were/are produced under license from Billy Cook but his shop has always been in OK.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Billy Cook used to be located in Texas, until forced to sell his shop. If your Greenville, Texas saddle says "maker" above the Billy Cook logo then it is a true Billy Cook made when he was located in Texas. But yours does not, so it is the same as a long horn. The only difference between them is the ones made iisTexas have a weaker tree and are stamped instead of hand carved. Billy Cook made both his name saddles and Long Horns. Personally I see nothing wrong with the older Billy Cooks from any place, the newer ones look cheap though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

While it is true that at one time he was in Texas, that was in the 60's and that saddle is not that old.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Exactly, but most people don't even know he started the one in Texas. I believe the date is 1965 is when the Greenville saddles stopped being made under Billy Cook himself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

